# Orthodox Liturgical Music



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's the beginnings of a list:

Chesnokov's Requiem

Hristic's Requiem

Rachmaninov's Vespers

Grechaninov Passion Week

Help me add to it!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

This is an area I've just begun to explore myself... with much the same composers and compositions as you have listed. To these you might add:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Check out Rachmaninoff's _Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom_ as well as Tchaikovsky's.


----------



## LvB (Nov 21, 2008)

Look into Alexander Nikolsky (1874-1943), a direct contemporary of Chesnokov. He is widely considered to be one of the major Russian Church composers (well over half his output is vocal). His vocal works include all sorts of intriguing links to other composers, in subject if not in style; there's a 'Heroic song on Ilya Murumets,' for example (cf. Gliere, whose symphony apropos the same legend is far better known), and 'The song about the merchant Kalashnikov' (cf. Rubinstein, who wrote an opera on the subject). Unfortunately his major work, _Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom_, Op. 31, is apparently no longer available, but you may be able to find a used copy.

There's also the slightly earlier Alexander Kastalsky (1856-1926), who studied with Tchaikovsky and Taneyev, and whose music includes several dozen unaccompanied sacred choruses, including a _Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom_, as well as a 12 section Requiem, _Brotherly Prayer for the Dead_, based on modes from three separate churches (Roman Catholic, Greek Orthodox, and Anglican). Both of these have been recorded.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

How dare you post this garbage in my thread? I wish upon you an ill fortune full of pox and failure.


----------



## LvB (Nov 21, 2008)

Bach said:


> How dare you post this garbage in my thread? I wish upon you an ill fortune full of pox and failure.



You may not like my recommendations (though they do fit the parameters of your question, and I stand by them), but I hardly think said dislike requires such an intemperate response....


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hahaha Bach's post seems kinda arbitrary now... There was some kind of spam post that he responded to but it was deleted.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

LvB said:


> You may not like my recommendations (though they do fit the parameters of your question, and I stand by them), but I hardly think said dislike requires such an intemperate response....


Not you dear boy, not you. The original post has been removed.


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

How about Stravinsky's a capella settings of the Ave Maria, Credo and Pater Noster?? They're powerful in their spirituality, yet quite intimate and understated in their presentation.. Great little gems in Stravinsky's oeuvre, and to me, a fine example of how sacred music should be executed.


----------

